
CSS: A New Kind of JavaScript - colinprince
https://medium.com/@Heydon/css-a-new-kind-of-javascript-fcf730d33ce7
======
_bxg1
1) Dear god, people actually do all that JavaScript stuff at the top?

2) "CSS is a declarative subset of JavaScript, optimized for styling tasks."
This is so incorrect it's irresponsible.

3) I'm genuinely confused by how he speaks as if CSS is some new revelation.
"are you willing to embrace the change, or are you married to an inferior
methodology?" What? Both languages originated in parallel in the mid-90s for
totally different purposes. Only in recent years has it become popular to do
styles in JavaScript, not the other way around.

For those who are new to this space: _do not listen to what this guy says_. He
is at best extremely misguided, and in some places factually wrong.

~~~
_bxg1
Edit: After reading the comments, it appears that the article might have been
an attempt at satire that didn't land for me.

